# Adding Textures to Photos in Lightroom



## peterz911 (Mar 6, 2012)

How do you add textures to photos in LR. They have tutorials for Photoshop but I couldn't find anything for LR3. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Peter Zurla


----------



## clee01l (Mar 6, 2012)

Textures are well outside of the scope of LR's design abilities. This is the sort of application that Photoshop was designed for


----------

